# looking for expats in my area



## captainben (Mar 29, 2010)

would like to meet expats in my area just to socialize .,we are living in Issan about half way between Tha Kan Tho and Kranuan in a small village of Ban SanSuk , although i an loving the area and people would be nice to meet new friends and exchange knowledge etc 
regards ben


----------



## captainben (Mar 29, 2010)

we are quite a long way north of surin in the provence of kALASIN


----------

